# How Many Serious Golfers Are Here?



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

There are 2,481 members of this "GOLF FORUM"
*How many of us are really serious golfers?*

By that I mean those of us that play more than 100 rounds per year, no matter where you live.

I am just curious as there seems to be a lack of posters on the forum. So I am wondering who the real golfers are?  

Myself, 140 rounds/2007, 125 rounds/2006 (Slow year, had a heart attack, then a double by pass in May and missed 7 weeks of golf)150 rounds in 2005 and 165 in 2004. Remember, I live in Canada, where the golf season starts in early/mid April and ends around mid November. So my rounds played are well above normal for this region.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

I guess by those definitions I am not considered a "serious" golfer, played about only one round a week this year) though my fiance and wallet would most definitely disagree with you. I live in a place (SoCal) where I can play just about anytime I want so I never feel any stress to squeeze a game in. I'd blame the lack of constant play on job (which is my first addiction) and family at the moment. 

-AJ


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm still young so I will only play once or twice a week. And still have time for other stuff... (Homework, Revision, Friends etc.)

EDIT: I think my overall per year will be about... 70-ish. Unless it costs too much money for me for green fees.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Im 16, play off an Australian Handicap of 1.4 and play at most three times a week.

For a week, i will play 2 lots of nine holes on seperate days (back nine one day, front nine the other), club comp round on saturday, and maybe a sunday round for Major Pennants or some other championship event. So for a normal week, 1 round and 2x9 holes. Having said that, i think my practice sessions take up alot of time and push me into the serious category.


4 hours a week in the gym, 10 hours on the range a week - i make over 3000 swings a week in practice hitting approximately 300-350 balls a session. Then about 1 hour a week, i spend on the practice green chipping and putting.


----------



## newbiegolfer (Dec 2, 2007)

More than 100 rounds per year?

Those folks might be too busy playing and practicing to be posting here. 

As for myself, I spend enough time being serious in other areas of life. I'm somewhat committed to the sport, but trying to have fun doing it. Still, I'm jealous of people who get to play two full rounds a week if they want to...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't think that number of rounds should be the deciding factor in how serious a player is. I think that approach and attitude are more of an indication. A player can be passionate and dedicated, but still be unable to play 100 times a year due to work, family and other logistical restrictions. I've played more this year than any other year in my life, but that is because I retired the first of the year, so there was simply more opportunity. Prior to that, the combination of a 50 hour a week job, and being the designated cook on the home front put me in the position of rarely being able to play any time other than weekends. In Colorado, to play 100 rounds in a year that would mean even with 2 rounds every weekend you'd have to have a winter where every weekend was playable, something I've never seen in my 35 years here. 

I don't count rounds so I don't really know how many I've played this year, but it has to be over 100. I now have the advantage of more time available, and I work at the course, so I can sometimes play a quick 9 before or after my shift in the starter shack. I'd probably play even more, but I'm still the cook of the house (my wife still works), and I am also housekeeper and yardman. I still play just about as much as I want to during the season. I play as often as the course is open and time allows in the off season, but that is up to chance and the weather. It just isn't possible when the course is closed and covered with snow. I'm getting ready to leave for the course right now... temps in the mid 40's heading to the 60's.  

You can be passionate about golf and still strive for balance in the other aspects of your life.


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

U Grooves said:


> Im 16, play off an Australian Handicap of 1.4 and play at most three times a week.
> 
> For a week, i will play 2 lots of nine holes on seperate days (back nine one day, front nine the other), club comp round on saturday, and maybe a sunday round for Major Pennants or some other championship event. So for a normal week, 1 round and 2x9 holes. Having said that, i think my practice sessions take up alot of time and push me into the serious category.
> 
> ...


Showoff, lol.

How long you been playing for? Because I'm guessing the Australian handi-cap is similar to the UK one and thats amazing!
Best player I know at my age is only +8 UK handicap. I'm guessing its the weather which makes the handicaps different or something.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

I played my first nine holes of golf in April 2004. So coming up 4 years.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

You want serious???? The Chinook wind is blowing out of the mountains at about 50-60 mph right now, and I'm getting ready to head out to play 9 holes.... if that ain't serous, I don't know what is. :dunno:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmm.. well by those definitions, I guess I'm not serious.. I used to hit 100 rounds a year, but not this year! I've been so busy working lately, I've gotten in a handful rounds in the last few months!

I still considr my serious though.. Even if I don't touch 100 rounds this year. I work out a lot to kep myself in shape, spend a lot of time practicing, and I have a collection of 100 clubs or so..


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

I hit the range once a week after work for an hour or two then i play a lot on the weekends normally 36 holes on Saturday and the same Sunday. I would play everyday if i didn't have to work and i play in any weather as long as the course is open.

I have a very understanding wife:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> You want serious???? The Chinook wind is blowing out of the mountains at about 50-60 mph right now, and I'm getting ready to head out to play 9 holes.... if that ain't serous, I don't know what is. :dunno:


Down here in the south, we call that "crazy" Rick. 

In my case, I probably play about 75 rounds a year. When it's light outside later in the day, after work I'll go to the range and practice some, but the range isn't lighted for night practice.

Whatever other criteria you care to use... I consider myself serious. I love to read about the new technology and chase down the new clubs to try. I devour the two monthly golf magazines and one weekly magazine. I watch the Golf Channel more than practically anything else on tv. When we had our closet organizers designed, I made sure there was a space on one end of mine where my golf clubs could go. I insisted they were not going to be stored in the garage

Along with all that, I play strictly by the rules and keep and honest score.

What else is there?


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

DennisM said:


> Down here in the south, we call that "crazy" Rick.
> 
> In my case, I probably play about 75 rounds a year. When it's light outside later in the day, after work I'll go to the range and practice some, but the range isn't lighted for night practice.
> 
> ...


Golf Channel rocks! I like the Teleshopping. "In a world where power rules, longer is better and accuracy is everything!"

Sorry.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Ooops I just saw this thread. SOrry I'm late posting......I was out playing golf! LOL

I would consider my self definitely serious about the sport in every aspect whether I play 200 rounds a year or 20 rounds. I sure love that little dimpled round thing :thumbsup:

P.S. and yeah, Rick is crazy.....look at his avatar.... that picture was taken after his first hole in one, just after he got done beatin' up a foursome of old ladies for takin' too long on a par 3 ...(lol)


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Gibby said:


> Golf Channel rocks! I like the Teleshopping.


Well, I prefer Stina Sternberg over Teleshopping, but each to their own...


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

DennisM said:


> Well, I prefer Stina Sternberg over Teleshopping, but each to their own...


Brandy Seymour! Gotta love that Nationwide tour


----------



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

In a good year I only get around 80 rounds, but my 5 sets of irons,17 putters,14 drivers,7 pairs of shoes and I'm afraid to count the extra shafts and grips in the golf room, tell me I think I am serious about this silly game


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

old zeke said:


> my 5 sets of irons,17 putters,14 drivers,7 pairs of shoes and I'm afraid to count the extra shafts and grips in the golf room, tell me I think I am serious about this silly game


Are we related? There's a fine line between serious and crazy, but I don't think I've ever known where that line is. I only have one set of irons now, but I do have multiple drivers and a mess of putters, plus some wedges that haven't been in my bag for years. For whatever reason, I still have some old clubs in the garage, old persimmon woods that weren't used since the 60's... no clue why I have them other than to keep the garage floor from floating away.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Not sure how many rounds. 

BUT

I'm driving now!! 2008 will be WELL above 100 rounds.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not serious enough for a heart attack. I spread my hobbies around. 
Camping 
Golf
Driving
Wheelin
Frisbee Golf
Yard work
Politics
Family
Mountain Biking
Snow Skiing
Boating
Wakeboarding
Wrenching
Home improvments
Drinkin Beer with a good hot meal

and all that gives me time for 3-5 rounds per year.


----------

